# Beginner's Telecaster



## PassingThru

Getting my grandson, 11 years old, a telecaster for his birthday. It must be red. For some reason, he is drawn to red guitars. I'm looking at Squier Limited Edition Bullet Telecaster Electric Guitar Red Sparkle at the Guitar Center. There are several Squier telecasters. Is this Squier a slug or a pretty decent guitar?

Comments appreciated.

https://www.guitarcenter.com/Squier...-Electric-Guitar-Red-Sparkle-1500000219365.gc


----------



## dk2429

I'm a musician when I'm not fishing and have been playing for 12 years (19 now..)

I tell anyone this.... Squier is a great beginner line of guitars. HOWEVER. They are to the point now where you might as well spend an extra $75-$100 on a much better quality Mexican made Fender. Of course they aren't US built quality, but the Mexico Fenders are **** fine instruments for the money... very durable and play awesome..

Do keep this in mind though from experience.. Whatever you get him, get him something he likes and feels good in his hands.. If you want him to continue playing guitar, the last thing you'll want to do is get him some hunk of **** that doesn't play well/doesn't appeal to him. If the instrument appeals to him, he'll want to pick it up and keep playing.. That's from experience! My VERY first guitar was a Squier Strat when I was 6 years old.. I just honestly just didn't like it, and didn't care to play it.. Few christmas's later, mom and dad got me an Epiphone Les Paul (Slash of Guns N' Roses was my idol at the time and he played Les Paul's.) When I got that guitar, I wouldn't stop playing because I loved how it felt, and I loved the fact that I had a Les Paul. I played that guitar from the time I was about 10 all the way up to last year when I turned 18 and bought myself a new shiny Gibson Les Paul.

There's nothing wrong with red!! The bass guitar I take on tour is a candy apple red USA Fender Jazz Bass. (on the right in the pic)

One thing to note if you get him a Fender or even a Squier (this is just my preference.) A Fender with a maple fretboard seems easier and more effortless to play than with a rosewood or ebony fretboard. There's just something about the maple that makes them very slick and comfortable. It's almost as if Fender puts some kind of lacquer coating on it. Rosewood and Ebony to me are rough feelings and are not as slick. My bass in the pic has a maple fretboard. Just something to think of.

If you get him an Epiphone you won't have a choice.. Gibson and Epiphone guitars only come with rosewood or ebony.

To get to the point, just get him something that he'll enjoy playing.. If he doesn't like it, he won't play it. That's just how it is.

If you have any questions at all feel free to PM me or get a hold of me at 713-303-6284 . I'm 19 but if there's one thing I DO [actually] know it's guitars. Been around them my whole life and working on making a career with them :smile:


----------



## PassingThru

I really appreciate you thorough response. Great information for sure. I'm sticking with the Squier Limited Edition Bullet Telecaster for the grandson. It's the only red one. He will pick up and play a red one.

His accompanist read you advice carefully and tried to make a rational decision. Bought me the Butterscotch Blonde Affinity Telecaster ($179 after floor wear and tear deduction). Got it home but did not like the two tone body, over a third of it was very light blonde. Took it back and ordered the new (won't ship until September 4th) Squier Classic Vibe '50s Telecaster Maple Fingerboard Electric Guitar Butterscotch Blonde for $349 (made in Indonesia). Should be an improvement over the Affinity.

The next step up was a $699 Fender Special Edition Deluxe Ash Telecaster Maple Fretboard Butterscotch Blonde made in Mexico. If I don't like the Vibe with the tall thin frets, I'll just suck up the cost by this one.

I could not find a Fender Telecaster made in Mexico for only a few dollars more. Was I shopping in the wrong place?

Again, appreciate the help.


----------



## Rawpower

Jack Pearson's talks about his Squire collection. If you don't know who he is, Please look him up.


----------



## PassingThru

I looked up ole Jack. Same ole story. If you can really play, they all sound good. Just kidding but there is some truth in that line. Enjoyed my research. Thanks.


----------



## ccoker

I have been a guitar player for a long time.. 
You might also want to check out the G&L ASAT Tribute line for a "budget friendly" Tele syle guitar. It is the company Leo Fender started after selling Fender.

I have never really been a Tele guy so to speak but I bought an American made G&L Tele yesterday, used. Fantastic guitars.


----------



## PassingThru

As you can see, the red guitar was a hit birthday present. I hope he will get lessons and add some chords to his flailing. He likes flailing away. Thanks for all of the advice and comments.


----------



## ccoker

awesome!!!

my son is 15 and been using one of my electrics for about 1.5 years.. he got his first one a few weeks ago an now I have my PRS back! took it out to a club jam last night


----------



## dk2429

PassingThru said:


> As you can see, the red guitar was a hit birthday present. I hope he will get lessons and add some chords to his flailing. He likes flailing away. Thanks for all of the advice and comments.
> View attachment 4448789


Now that's just awesome!!! The red looks great! I hope he continues on with playing


----------



## Wolfie#2

Good job grampa! Now, every time you see him, ask him to show you what he has learned recently. Some time they need a little prodding to keep LEARNING.


----------



## rfd

LOVE Squier Teles and Strats, particularly the ones made in Indonesia. They're perfect platforms as is, if a good setup is made for action and intonation. Take 'em to another level if the electronics are swapped out. As a working luthier and pickup builder, I've modded at least a dozen of these kinda Squiers, great guitars.


----------

